# Wondering about Molly's eyes?



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I have noticed in pictures one of Molly's eyes seems to look one way while the other looks the other.....Should I be worried?? The vet never said anything but when I look at pictures it does it often. Not sure if this is normal? One eye you see her white a lot more than the other. Going to attach some pictures so you can see. It doesn't do it all the time but for the most part it does. My sister noticed this too. Can dogs have a lazy eye??


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Does she constantly bump into things? Or miss the ball when it's thrown? When humans have a lady eye they see double. But dogs may compensate because of their great sense of smell. . You can see what you mean clearly in the photos.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, dogs can have a lazy eye. If it worries you, then speak to a vet. If she isn't running into walls, then its okay.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She has never run into walls or anything like that. If I throw a ball she always gets it. I guess I will take her to the vets to check. He checked her eyes a few weeks ago cause I thought she had an eye infection but he never said anything. She has had eyes like that since she was a puppy I never thought anything of it til my sister mentioned it and then looking back at pictures I can see it too!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

She is so beautiful! I don't know about the eye thing, either, but she sees just fine, so probably nothing to worry about. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

This would be an eye turn (strabismus), lazy eye (amblyopia) can result from an eye turn, but doesn't always. notice that the light does not seem to reflect on the same area of each eye. That can be an indicator of an eye turn. Lazy eye is actually the suppression of the vision in one eye so that the individual does not see two separate images. Well that is one cause, there are others. I wonder if there is anything that can be done, if she does have a turn. its not like you could do patching therapy or even do an eye exam. 
Good luck

Sent from my Galaxy S ll


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She looks lovely! Love her chocolate head! If she's not affected I wouldn't worry about her eye. I might mention it to vet next time but don't think I would go specifically if its not causing her any adverse problems.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> She looks lovely! Love her chocolate head! If she's not affected I wouldn't worry about her eye. I might mention it to vet next time but don't think I would go specifically if its not causing her any adverse problems.


No she doesn't seem affected by it so far. I will mention next time I go for sure. Thanks!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> I have noticed in pictures one of Molly's eyes seems to look one way while the other looks the other.....Should I be worried?? The vet never said anything but when I look at pictures it does it often. Not sure if this is normal? One eye you see her white a lot more than the other. Going to attach some pictures so you can see. It doesn't do it all the time but for the most part it does. My sister noticed this too. Can dogs have a lazy eye??


I love quirky traits - makes her even more special.... My Ralph as six toes on one foot! X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Tinman said:


> I love quirky traits - makes her even more special.... My Ralph as six toes on one foot! X


Picture please


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Aww she is so lovely  Not sure about lazy eyes in dogs but I grew up with a lazy eye which was corrected by patch therapy but looking at pictures of beautiful Molly and going on pictures of me when I was younger (although my eye looked more inward) it does look like she does have a slight lazy eye. Mine still shows when I am tired but I can see just fine  just not anything 3D! I'm sure Molly is not bothered by it...


----------



## Daisydaisy (Jul 4, 2013)

Such pretty eye color on such a pretty girl! I'm with everyone else. If she seems fine, I wouldn't worry. Though if you're anything like me, you may worry anyway and if that's the case get a vet to check it out to make you feel better!!!!  She looks like such a sweet girl!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

no she looks just lovely to me .every thing looks great 'it will be just fine, now ginger has a buck teeth lower jaw, and people all ways say it makes her look special


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta has that, sometimes it's more notes able than others but it has never affected her. My wee brother has the same thing too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Picture please


I will try and locate it in his fur ball foot later & post it, OH will need to pin him down! X


----------



## jenpatel (May 21, 2016)

*Molly's eye*

Hi Renee,
I am about to bring home a puppy with an eye that does not look straight. I was wondering how your Molly is doing now and if it was just cosmetic or was an underlying health condition for me to be worried about. I know this post of your is from awhile back so hope you get this.
Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi😊...Molly's eyes are fine! She still sometimes has one that seems a little off but it hasn't been a problem! She will be 4 in October and she's never had any eye issues😄


----------

